# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella Simac SX430D τρέχει νερά

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Στο ανωτέρω μοντέλο έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Κατά την πρώτη φόρτωση νερού, και ασχέτως το πόση ώρα το αφήσω να ζεσταθεί, πατώντας το αντίστοιχο κουμπί, μαζί με ατμό βγάζει και πάρα πολύ νερό. Μετά από κάποια ώρα, λειτουργεί κανονικά. Του έκανα αρκετές "πλύσεις" με ξύδι (το διάβασα εδώ στο forum ως πιθανότερη επίλυση του συγκεκριμένου προβλήματος), αλλά μάταια. Το ερώτημα που έχω είναι. Μήπως το πρόβλημα μου πηγάζει από κάποιο διαφορετικό σημείο, και τσάμπα παιδεύομαι με το ξύδι (όχι βέβαια ότι δεν χρειαζόταν και αυτό)???  
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## diony

Προφανώς από υψηλή στάθμη  νερού ,σε όλα τα μπόιλερ τον ατμό τον παίρνουμε από το άνω σημείο , αν μπει περισσότερο νερό , μπορεί  να συμβεί αυτό που λες

----------


## andyferraristi

Όχι Κώστα σίγουρα δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα. Το νερό που έβαλα ήταν κατά πολύ λιγότερο του μισού λίτρου ...

----------


## diony

Επειδή δεν έχεις φωτογραφία , το σύστημα είναι απλό /η non stop ?

----------


## andyferraristi

> Επειδή δεν έχεις φωτογραφία , το σύστημα είναι απλό /η non stop ?


Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό ???

----------


## diony

Non stop είναι αυτά που έχουν πλαστικό δοχείο νερού και το στέλνουν με αντλία στο μπόιλερ κάθε φορά που κατεβαίνει η στάθμη, έτσι μπορεί να σιδερώνει με τις ώρες και να βάζει νερό, χωρίς να περιμένει να κρυώσει το μπόιλερ (στα απλά ατμοσυστήματα)

----------


## andyferraristi

> Non stop είναι αυτά που έχουν πλαστικό δοχείο νερού και το στέλνουν με αντλία στο μπόιλερ κάθε φορά που κατεβαίνει η στάθμη, έτσι μπορεί να σιδερώνει με τις ώρες και να βάζει νερό, χωρίς να περιμένει να κρυώσει το μπόιλερ (στα απλά ατμοσυστήματα)


Δεν είναι Non stop. Σου ανεβάζω και φωτογραφίες, μήπως δεις κάτι επιπλέον ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μετά από κάποια ώρα, λειτουργεί κανονικά.


Τον θερμοστάτη στην πλάκα του σίδερου ανέβασε τον στην θερμοκρασία , να ζεσταθεί και η πλάκα καλά . Ο ατμός από το μπόιλερ μπορεί να έρχεται και με λίγο νερό αλλά αν δεν καίει καλά η πλάκα θα σου βγάζει και λίγα νερά ή είναι κρύα νερά που υπάρχουν μέσα στο κύκλωμα στις σωληνώσεις από την προηγούμενη χρήση.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Τον θερμοστάτη στην πλάκα του σίδερου ανέβασε τον στην θερμοκρασία , να ζεσταθεί και η πλάκα καλά . Ο ατμός από το μπόιλερ μπορεί να έρχεται και με λίγο νερό αλλά αν δεν καίει καλά η πλάκα θα σου βγάζει και λίγα νερά ή είναι κρύα νερά που υπάρχουν μέσα στο κύκλωμα στις σωληνώσεις από την προηγούμενη χρήση.


Ο θερμοστάτης είναι στο max. Μήπως να υποπτεύομαι κάποιο σφάλμα στην αντίσταση του ???

----------


## andyferraristi

Εύρηκα κύριοι. Μόλις πήρα το boiler στα χέρια μου, άκουγα μέσα κάτι μεταλλικό να περιφέρεται. Αναγκάστηκα να λύσω το boiler στα δύο, και μετά εκπλήξεως είδα το παρακάτω σωληνάκι



σπασμένο (αγνοώ το πως έγινε). Επομένως πάω ή για πατέντα "επανακόλλησης", ή για αγορά καινούριου ...

----------

kaigamo (08-07-17)

----------


## diony

Τώρα μπήκα μέσα με πρόλαβες
 Ψάξε στο φόρουμ ξανά έτυχε ίδια περίπτωση αν βρω Φώτο θα την ανεβάσω





Αν και νομίζω αν το βρεις σε καλή τιμή πιο καλά να βάλεις ένα καινούριο με τη φλάντζα του μαζί

----------


## andyferraristi

Ρε παιδιά για απαντήστε μου σε κάτι. Καθαρίζοντας την παλιά φλάντζα (και τα άλατα μαζί), νομίζω ότι σε κάποια σημεία έχει κόλλα. Είναι υποχρεωτικό να χρησιμοποιήσω φλαντζόκολλα κατά την τοποθέτηση της καινούριας φλάντζας ???

----------


## diony

καλά κάνεις και βάζεις καινούρια φλάντζα , η κόλλα μπορεί να σου καλύψει μία διαρροή από μία μικρή ατέλεια της παλιάς φωλιάς του μπόιλερ , αν το κενό είναι μεγάλο , υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις διαρροή

----------


## andyferraristi

Λύστε ακόμα μια απορία. Στην "πατέντα" που έκανα, πρόσθεσα λίγη Loctite (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο νούμερο ακριβώς αλλά κάνει σίγουρα για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες) για να επιτύχω σταθεροποίηση και στεγάνωση. Όμως τρεις μέρες αργότερα, δεν δείχνει να έχει στεγνώσει. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ??? Εφόσον ναι, πόσος χρόνος περίπου απαιτείται για το στέγνωμα ???

----------


## kaigamo

> Εύρηκα κύριοι. Μόλις πήρα το boiler στα χέρια μου, άκουγα μέσα κάτι μεταλλικό να περιφέρεται. Αναγκάστηκα να λύσω το boiler στα δύο, και μετά εκπλήξεως είδα το παρακάτω σωληνάκι σπασμένο (αγνοώ το πως έγινε). Επομένως πάω ή για πατέντα "επανακόλλησης", ή για αγορά καινούριου ...



Ίδια Stirella, ίδιο πρόβλημα. Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη διάγνωση. Εγώ προτίμησα να ανοίξω 3-4 βόλτες Μ6 στο υπόλοιπο σωληνάκι και στον κορμό του βραστήρα. Τους έβαλα και λίγη φλαντζόκολλα και το βίδωσα δυό στροφές

----------


## andyferraristi

> Ίδια Stirella, ίδιο πρόβλημα. Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη διάγνωση. Εγώ προτίμησα να ανοίξω 3-4 βόλτες Μ6 στο υπόλοιπο σωληνάκι και στον κορμό του βραστήρα. Τους έβαλα και λίγη φλαντζόκολλα και το βίδωσα δυό στροφές


Μη νομίζεις, το ίδιο ακριβώς έκανα κι εγώ ...

----------

